# Wahlen Präsident BayLFV - Alternative



## Fischer am Inn (17. März 2011)

Hallo miteinander,

am 30. April 2011 wird ein neuer Präsident des Bayerischen Landesfischereiverbandes (=VDSF-Verband) gewählt. 

Wer tritt an, um die hier im Forum mehrheitlich hochgehaltenen Grundsätze als Wahlalternative zu repräsentieren. Die Zeiten des unverbindlichen Redens sind vorbei. Konkretes Handeln isr gefragt. Gibt es jemanden, der den Worten auch Taten folgen lässt?

Wahlvorschläge an den BayLFV bis zum 18.3.2011 (sorry, ich habs auch erst jetzt gelesen).
http://www.lfvbayern.de/

Taten sind gefragt.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Honeyball (17. März 2011)

*AW: Wahlen Präsident BayLFV - Alternative*

Hast Du auch Informationen, wer da bisher als Kandidat im Gespräch ist?


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. März 2011)

*AW: Wahlen Präsident BayLFV - Alternative*

Danke für die Infos!!
Klasse!!!


----------



## Fischer am Inn (29. April 2011)

*AW: Wahlen Präsident BayLFV - Alternative*

So liebe Leut,

die österliche Friedenszeit geht zu Ende. Für Morgen steht die Krönungsmesse des neuen Präsidenten des Landesfischereiverbandes Bayern auf dem Plan.

Und wie immer wird Bayern Euch nicht enttäuschen. Der Präsident wird wohl mit typischer VDSF-Mehrheit gewählt – also einstimmig. Und auch was die Person angeht werden alle hier im Board gehegten Befürchtungen erfüllt – ja für manch Einen sogar getopt werden.

Ihr könnt schon mal die Kanonenrohre putzen, extra viel Pulver einstampfen und dann die härtesten Kugeln draufsetzen.

Ihr könnt aus allen Rohren feuern – wir werden wie immer zu unserem Präsidenten stehen, ganz die VDSF.Linie halt.

Habe die Ehre
Fischer am Inn


----------



## ivo (29. April 2011)

*AW: Wahlen Präsident BayLFV - Alternative*

Bayern? Was ist schon Bayern? 

Ist das nicht ein Bundesland von Österreich.:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. April 2011)

*AW: Wahlen Präsident BayLFV - Alternative*

Oooch, warum immer so pessimistisch?

Warten wir doch mal in aller Ruhe ab, was, wer und wie da auf die Angler zukommt..

Vielleichts gibts ja nen vernünftigen, der dann auch gegen tierschutzwidrige Abknüppelgebote arbeitet - die Hoffnung stirbt immer zuletzt..


----------



## Fischhalter (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wahlen Präsident BayLFV - Alternative*

Hallo,

Herr Manfred Braun ist zum Präsidenten des BayLVF gewählt worden. Er ist dem Forum ja bekannt (ich nehme zumindest an dass es sich um dieselbe Person handelt):
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=211032&highlight=braun+interview

Interessant ist diese Meldung von der Jahreshauptversammlung (http://www.lfvbayern.de/aktuelles-presse/):

"Ein Anlass zu heftiger Diskussion auf der Versammlung war ein Antrag auf Austritt aus dem VDSF.
Am Ende einigte man sich auf die Annahme eines Dringlichkeitsantrages. Danach lässt sich die Kündigung abwenden, wenn der VDSF als Dachverband zusammen mit den Landesverbänden für eine wirksame Vertretung der gesamtdeutschen Angelfischerei auf Bundes- und EU-Ebene sorgt."

War jemand auf der Jahreshauptversammlung und kann da was drüber sagen?

Gruß

Fischhalter


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wahlen Präsident BayLFV - Alternative*

Na, da hätten sie dann aber wirklich den Bock zum Gärtner gemacht.....


----------



## Hanns Peter (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wahlen Präsident BayLFV - Alternative*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Na, da hätten sie dann aber wirklich den Bock zum Gärtner gemacht.....


Das war auch mein erster Gedanke.

Aber sein Statement bezüglich des nachhaltigen Angelns lässt noch hoffen. Das geht mit dem geltenden Recht nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wahlen Präsident BayLFV - Alternative*

Naja, da er seine Brötchen als Behördenangestellter verdient, muss er natürlich zuerst mal die Interessen der Behörde und nicht die der Angler, Angelvereine oder des Anglerverbandes wahrnehmen..

Und wenn man sieht, wie da die Sichtweise ist bezüglich Abknüppelgebot, haben sich da die bayrischen Verbandsfunktionäre wohl echt den Bock zum Gärtner gemacht...

Da kann man dann nur hoffen, dass die wirklich aus dem VDSF austreten, weil ja erfahrungsgemäß die VDSF-Funktionäre in Bund wie Land eher dazu neigen, Restriktionen für Angler einzuführen anstatt das Angeln und die Angler zu stärken.

Die im VDSF - Bund wie Landesverbände - werden das dann wohl sehr schnell auf ihre Fahnen schreiben und versuchen das bundesweit einzuführen - die Bestrebungen sind ja erkennbar..

Schade, denn wie beim Setzkescher haben die in Bayern ja auch durchaus vernünftige und zumindest im Gesetz eigentlich für ganz Deutschland vorblidliche Regelungen.

Wenn das aber mit der grundsätzlichen Einstellung kollidiert, dass Angler nicht selber entscheiden können sollen, welchen Fisch sie wie verwerten und dass nur der Verzehr der Fische der einzige Grund zum Angeln sei (wie es ja die Behörde und auch Herr Braun in persona vetritt), dann wird der Schuss wohl richtig nach hinten los gehen..

Mal sehen, wie lange die bayrischen Angler dann die geltenden Gesetze noch ignorieren können und vor Ort machen, was sie wollen. Da wird dannm Herr Braun in seiner Eigenschaft als Behördenvertreter ja auch dafür sorgen müssen, dass das geltende Recht dann auch umgesetzt und die Angler entsprechend sanktioniert werden..


----------



## ivo (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wahlen Präsident BayLFV - Alternative*

Eine denkbar schlechte Wahl. Meiner Meinung geht es nicht, dass eine Person eine Interessengruppe vertritt und gleichzeitig für das Land in der gleichen Branche arbeitet. Der Interessenkonflikt ist vorprogrammiert. Welche Sichtweisen werden sich denn nun durchsetzen? Die vom Verband oder die des Amtes. 

Der Antrag ist Lustig. Jede noch so kleine Änderung wird man als Erfolg darstellen und damit bleibt der Verband da wo er ist. Ist meiner Meinung auch besser so. Die "Herren" mit ihren komischen Ansichten möchte ich in meinem Verband nicht sehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wahlen Präsident BayLFV - Alternative*



> Die "Herren" mit ihren komischen Ansichten möchte ich in meinem Verband nicht sehen


. 
Die Gefahr besteht auch nicht.
Die werden dann eben keinem Bundesverband angehören oder zusamme nmit anderen einen eigenen machen..


----------



## ivo (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wahlen Präsident BayLFV - Alternative*

Jo, einen Süddeutschen Verbotsverband, ähm sorry "Naturschutzverband gegen Angeln".

Aber der Rest vom VDSF ist auch nicht besser, siehe einstimmigen Beschluss des Verbandsausschusses. Enttäuschend, dass selbst Landesverbände mitgemacht haben die eigentlich austreten wollten.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wahlen Präsident BayLFV - Alternative*

Hallo miteinander,

tief im Süden der Republik fischereilich nach wie vor alles „im grünen Bereich“.


http://www.lfvbayern.de/media/files/Pressemitteilung_LFV__20_05_2011.pdf

Habe die Ehre
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wahlen Präsident BayLFV - Alternative*

Politisch vielleicht.


----------



## Franz_16 (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wahlen Präsident BayLFV - Alternative*



> . In seiner Freizeit schwimmt und radelt Manfred Braun gern oder wandert in den Bergen.


Der Satz gefällt mir am besten  

Wer ist / wird denn dann eigentlich "der neue" im Ministerium?


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wahlen Präsident BayLFV - Alternative*

Da issa eigentlich prädestiniert für einen Posten in einem Wander- oder Radlerverein.|kopfkrat

War wohl nix frei . . .:m


----------



## angler1996 (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wahlen Präsident BayLFV - Alternative*

irgendwie muss man ja ans Wasser kommen:m
Da ist mit Wandern und Radeln ja schon mal die Basis da und Montagen rausschwimmen kann er ja auch. Was will man mehr?
Gruß A.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wahlen Präsident BayLFV - Alternative*

Naja, viel Blabla und was er alles mit Naturschützern machen will...

Und dass seine Hobbies eben nicht angeln, sondern schwimmen oder radeln sind...

Warum den die Bayernangler auch noch mit der Kohle für den Verband bezahlen, erschliesst sich mir nicht....

Denn dass der irgendwas für Angler tun wil, steht da nirgends - nu gut, angeln ist ja auch nicht sein Hobby wie schwimmen und radeln...


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wahlen Präsident BayLFV - Alternative*

Vorabveröffentlichung/Arbeitsgrundlage Mag Juli 2011

*Bayern und der VDSF*

Am 30.04. war die Jahreshauptversammlung des LFV in Bayern, der noch zum VDSF gehört.

Neben der Neuwahl des Präsidenten wurde vom FV Mittelfranken durch dessen Präsident Fritz Losche-Frühwald der Antrag gestellt, aus dem VDSF auszutreten.

Gründe seien unter anderem "die gescheiterte Fusion der Dachverbände" sowie "nicht zufriedenstellende Leistungen für die Mitgliedsverbände" und "hohe Kosten für den Mitgliedsbeitrag".

Nach anscheinend heftig und auch kontrovers geführter Diskussion wurde mehrheitlich festgestellt, "dass es hinsichtlich der Kosten-Nutzen-Relation bzgl. der Mitgliedschaft im VDSF ein großes Ungleichgewicht gäbe". 

Ebenso sah die Mehrheit die Notwendigkeit einer ständigen Vetretung der "Angelfischerei" in Berlin und Brüssel für notwendig an.

Nach weiter kontroverser Diskussion bringt der Präsident des FV Oberbayern, Alfons Blank, einen modifizierten Antrag als Kompromiss zur Abstimmung ein.

Dieser wurde mehrheitlich angenommen.

Der Antrag:


> Das Präsidium des LFV sett sich dafür ein, dass der VDSF in Absprache mit den interessierten Landesverbänden bis zum 31. Janur 2012 je ene ständige Vertretung in Berlin und in Brüssel errichtet.
> 
> Eine angemessene Mitbestimmung der Landesverbände bei der Regelung der Aufgaben und der Arbeitsweise der Vertretungen sowie bei der Erstellung der Arbeitsprogramme für die Vertretungen ist sicherzustellen.
> 
> ...



Der neu gewählte Präsident Braun (man erinnert sich, Hobbies nicht angeln, sondern radeln, schwmmen und wandern) will die Durschetzung der Interessen der Angel- und *Berufsfischer* (warum eigentlich der Berufsfischer? Im falschen Verband Präsident??) auf Bundes- und EU-Ebene vorantreiben.

Er erwartet einen "neuen Schub" bei den Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV....

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Oberlandler (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wahlen Präsident BayLFV - Alternative*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vorabveröffentlichung/Arbeitsgrundlage Mag Juli 2011
> 
> *Bayern und der VDSF*
> 
> ...



Das mit den Berufsfischern ist ganz einfach die sind auch Mitglieder im LfV Bayern. Bitte etwas genauer nachforschen und dann schreiben!
Dankeschön


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wahlen Präsident BayLFV - Alternative*

Was es nicht alles gibt.|kopfkrat

Einen eigenen Verband haben die jedenfalls auch:
*Verband der **Bayerischen Berufsfischer e.V.*


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wahlen Präsident BayLFV - Alternative*



> Das mit den Berufsfischern ist ganz einfach die sind auch Mitglieder im LfV Bayern. Bitte etwas genauer nachforschen und dann schreiben!


Haste recht - die Frage bleibt, warum........


----------



## Oberlandler (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wahlen Präsident BayLFV - Alternative*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Haste recht - die Frage bleibt, warum........



Naja man könnte auch fragen warum nicht, die meisten Berufsfischer hier fischen an kleineren bis mittleren Seen, und arbeiten dort seit Jahren gut mit den Angelvereinen zusammen, immerhin profitieren sie ja auch vom Kartenverkauf. Man plant zusammen Besatz- und Hegemaßnamen, etc...
Warum also nicht gemeinsam in einem Dachverband vertreten sein?


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wahlen Präsident BayLFV - Alternative*

Weil das eine ein Hobby, das andere ein Beruf ist?
Mit deswegen sicher auch unterschiedlichen Interessen, auch wenn einige gleich sein mögen..

Ich hab da immer etwas Bauchschmerzen, welche sicher im Einzelfall auch unbegründet sein mögen..

Mir persönlich wäre es lieber, wenn die in ihrem eigenen Verband unter sich bleiben würden..


----------



## Oberlandler (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wahlen Präsident BayLFV - Alternative*

Naja gut so ist deine Meinung. Und die kannst du auch gerne haben, darf ja jeder denken was er will.
Mir hingegen ist es lieber, wenn nicht jeder in seinem eigenen Verband rumwurschtelt sondern sich möglichst viel in einem Verband zusammen tun. Auch wenn die Interessen nicht immer volkommen übereinstimmen. Aber so spricht bei Gesetzesvorhaben ein Verband und bringt Interessen da und es ist so schon nicht optimal, wenn da jetzt jeder für sich selber redet kommt überhaupt nichts mehr sinvolles raus.

Natürlich kann man diese vielleicht spezielle Situation in Bayern sicherlich nicht mit der in anderen Bundesländern vergleichen. Da hört man doch eher, das es Probleme mit Berufsfischern gibt, ich denke hier gerade mal an die Elbfischer (gab es dazu nicht mal einen Thread hier?). Da hört man bei uns dann doch ein bisschen weniger. Ob das an der Struktur und Art der Gewässer liegt oder vielleicht auch ein wenig an der gemeinsamen Interessenvertretung lass ich mal dahin gestellt.


----------



## ivo (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wahlen Präsident BayLFV - Alternative*

Fischer und Angler haben sehr unterschiedliche Interessen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wahlen Präsident BayLFV - Alternative*



> Ob das an der Struktur und Art der Gewässer liegt oder vielleicht auch ein wenig an der gemeinsamen Interessenvertretung lass ich mal dahin gestellt.


Oder der bekannten allgemeinen "Amigosituation" in Bayern?

Oder weil sich da eh keiner an Gesetze und Regeln hält?

Da kann es viele Gründe geben....


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wahlen Präsident BayLFV - Alternative*

Meine persönliche Meinung dazu ist, dass es mir vollkommen wurscht ist, ob in einem Anglerverband auch Berufsfischer sind.
Es gibt da schon überlappende Interessen. Solange er nicht Nachteile für die Angler zu Gunsten der Berufsfischer erwirkt, ist das wumpe.
Mir ist auch wurscht, welche Hobbys ein Verbandsfunktionär hat.

Für mich zählt einzig und alleine, was ein Funktionär macht.

Sobald er gegen die Interessen der Angler insgesamt handelt, ist er fehl am Platz. Dazu gehört auch und vor allem, wenn sein Handeln negative Auswirkungen auf nicht im Verband angeschlossene Angler, wohlmöglich noch mit Signalwirkung auf andere Bundesländer, hat. 

An Taten kann man Herrn Braun, ob der erst kurzen Amtszeit noch nicht wirklich messen. Seine Haltung zur selektiven Entnahme gibt jedoch Anlass zur Skepsis.


----------



## Zusser (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wahlen Präsident BayLFV - Alternative*

|good:

Aber doch mit Einschränkungen:


Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Sobald er gegen die Interessen der Angler insgesamt handelt, ist er fehl am Platz. Dazu gehört auch und vor allem, wenn sein Handeln negative Auswirkungen auf nicht im Verband angeschlossene Angler, [..]



Hier muss ich nun klar widersprechen:
Die Angler insgesamt haben keine keine gemeinsamen Interessen, weil sie keine homogene Gruppe sind. Ganz im Gegenteil.
Ein guter Verbandspräsident muss also vor allem vermitteln und tragfähige Kompromisse erarbeiten können.

Weiterhin muss ein Verbandsfunktionär sich kein bisschen für die Interessen von Leuten interessieren, die _nicht _seinem Verband angehören. Das wäre doch unlogisch!

Die Präsidentschaft Herrn Brauns sehe ich durchaus mit Sorge, gerade das Rücksetzverbot geht wohl in erster Linie auf sein Konto. Auf der anderen Seite scheint mir, dass er beim Gewässerschutz sehr gute Arbeit leisten könnte.
Wir werden sehen.

Außerdem: Einen Gegenkandidaten gab es nicht!
Jeder Kritiker sollte sich das immer vor Augen halten.


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wahlen Präsident BayLFV - Alternative*

Es soll Verbände geben, die interessieren sich auch für die Interessen der nicht organisierten Angler.

So bekommt man die u.U. mal überzeugt beizutreten. 
Wichtiger erscheint mir aber, dass man unter Einbeziehung der Interessen aller Angler, welche sich sicher mehr ähneln als die von Anglern und Berufsfischern, mehr Rückendeckung bei politischen Forderungen hat.

Die Interessen von Anglern und Berufsfischern dürften sich in erster Linie beim Gewässerschutz treffen.
Dass purer Gewässer- und Naturschutz aber den Anglern auch schon bewiesenermaßen das Angeln unmöglich gemacht oder erschwert hat, darf man nicht vergessen.

Ein Präsi eines Anglerverbandes hat(nach meinem Dafürhalten) den Interessen der Angler zu dienen, egal wer noch, und aus welchen Gründen auch immer, mit in dem Verband organisiert ist, obwohl es einen eigenen Verband zur Wahrung ihrer Interessen gibt.

Es ist nichts dagegen zu sagen, wenn Angler(BayLFV) und Fischer(VBB) in bestimmten politischen Fragen zusammen agieren.
Es ist sonst aber zumindestens zu befürchten, dass die Interessen der Angler denen der Berufsfischer untergeordnet werden könnten, eben weil es einmal um Geld und einmal "nur" um Spaß geht.

Aus diesem Blickwinkel werden solche Konstellationen wie in Bayern  verständlicherweise von Anglern aus anderen Bundesländern mit Skepsis  betrachtet.|bigeyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wahlen Präsident BayLFV - Alternative*

Zumal dann, wenn der neugewählte Anglerpräsident noch nicht mal das Angeln zu seinen Hobbies zählt...........

Kommt der vielleicht sogar dann von den Fischern?


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wahlen Präsident BayLFV - Alternative*



Zusser schrieb:


> Weiterhin muss ein Verbandsfunktionär sich kein bisschen für die Interessen von Leuten interessieren, die _nicht _seinem Verband angehören. Das wäre doch unlogisch!



Das ist der immerwährende Knackpunkt.

1.) Jeder Verband, jeder Verein, jeder Fischereirechtinhaber kann für *seine* Gewässer und *seine* Mitglieder im Rahmen allgemeingültigen Rechts Regeln festlegen wie er möchte.
Das ist sein gutes Recht. Passt das einzelnen Mitgliedern nicht, können die sich intern wehren oder sich einen anderen Verband,Verein,Gewässer suchen. 

2.) Kein Verband, kein Verein, kein Fischereirechtinhaber hat das Recht, ihm genehme Regeln oder Verbote anderen Menschen aufzuzwingen, die nichts, aber auch gar nichts mit ihm zu tun haben, für Gewässer, die in keinster Weise die eigenen Belange tangieren. Wenn er/sie Einfluß auf die alle Angler betreffende Gesetzgebung nimmt, dann macht er genau das. Und dann ist das nur legitim wenn er das im Rahmen einer Relativierung und Lockerung der Gesetze macht, in dessen Rahmen es ja jeder halten kann wie er möchte.


----------



## Zusser (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wahlen Präsident BayLFV - Alternative*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Es ist nichts dagegen zu sagen, wenn Angler(BayLFV) und Fischer(VBB) in bestimmten politischen Fragen zusammen agieren.


Wäre der Bayrische LFV ein Anglerverband, dann müsste er sich in keiner Weise um die Berufsfischer und Teichwirte scheren.
Im Gegenteil, diese wären ja nicht seine Mitglieder, also gingen sie ihn auch nichts an. Siehe weiter oben.

Der Bayrische LFV ist aber gerade kein Anglerverband, sondern ein Fischereiverband, der alle drei Gruppen vertritt.
Dass er selbst wiederrum im VDSF Mitglied ist, macht die Sache natürlich wieder komplizierter.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wahlen Präsident BayLFV - Alternative*

Da würd ich als Anglerverein dann eh austreten aus so einem Nichtanglerverband..


----------



## Zusser (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wahlen Präsident BayLFV - Alternative*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> 2.) Kein Verband, kein Verein, kein Fischereirechtinhaber hat das Recht, ihm genehme Regeln oder Verbote anderen Menschen aufzuzwingen, die nichts, aber auch gar nichts mit ihm zu tun haben, für Gewässer, die in keinster Weise die eigenen Belange tangieren. Wenn er/sie Einfluß auf die alle Angler betreffende Gesetzgebung nimmt, dann macht er genau das. Und dann ist das nur legitim wenn er das im Rahmen einer Relativierung und Lockerung der Gesetze macht, in dessen Rahmen es ja jeder halten kann wie er möchte.



Ein (Fischerei)Verband hat grundsätzlich eine Aufgabe: Er soll die Interessen seiner Mitglieder durchsetzen. Und nur seiner Mitglieder. Genau dafür unterhalten ihn nämlich diese Mitglieder für viel Geld.

Insofern muss er auch in jeder ihm möglichen Weise auf die allgemeine Gesetzgebung Einfluss nehmen, wenn er damit den Ziele seiner Mitglieder dient. Man nennt das Lobbyarbeit.
Diese ist (leider) ein wesentlicher Teil der Politik nicht nur in Deutschland.


Die von dir gewünschte Freiheit, die Regelungen am Gewässer vom Fischereirechteinhaber nach seinem Gusto festlegen zu lassen, ist so keineswegs so naheliegend.

Beispiel: Lebender KöFi. Oder Setzkescher. Wenn ich für mein Gewässer diese erlauben würde, würde das andere Menschen (nicht nur Angler) durchaus etwas angehen:
Wenn diese Leute nämlich der Meinung sind, dass das Tiere dadurch Qualen aussetzt werden, dann ist es völlig egal ob das an meinem eigenen See oder an an einem PETA-See stattfindet.

Wenn ich eine Katze in einem Meerschweinchenkäfig halte, kann ich nicht auf das Recht pochen, in meiner Wohnung tun zu können was ich will.

Wenn ich mein Kind - damit höre ich auf.

Wichtig ist meiner Meinung nach ein gesetzlicher Mittelweg, zwischen Verboten und Freiheit.
So schlecht sind die meisten Ländergesetzte zur Fischerei meiner Meinung nach gar nicht. Es könnte (bald) schlimmer kommen, wenn die grünen Regierungen um sich greifen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wahlen Präsident BayLFV - Alternative*



Zusser schrieb:


> Beispiel: Lebender KöFi. Oder Setzkescher. Wenn ich für mein Gewässer diese erlauben würde, würde das andere Menschen (nicht nur Angler) durchaus etwas angehen:
> Wenn diese Leute nämlich der Meinung sind, dass das Tiere dadurch Qualen aussetzt werden, dann ist es völlig egal ob das an meinem eigenen See oder an an einem PETA-See stattfindet.



Wenn ein Verband der Meinung ist, dass sei nicht in Ordnung, kann er das ja für seine Mitglieder/Gewässer verbieten. Allgemein ist das alles durch das Tierschutzgesetz gedeckelt. Damit hat der Gesetzgeber den Rahmen gesteckt, in dem man sich bewegen kann.

Was interessiert es mich als Verband, ob ein nicht-Verbandsmitglied wegen Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz Probleme bekommt? 

Für mich ist das Gehabe vieler Funktionäre keine Lobbyarbeit, sondern Machtgehabe, Bessermenschentum und sichern der eigenen Pfründe. Sonst nix.


----------

